# Slotcarman takes Germany!



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

My brother emailed me this today (sorry if it's a re-post, worth another look even if it is) :wave:



*The World's Largest Model Airport*

It took a grand total of six years to build but an incredible new miniature model, called Knuffingen Airport, based on Hamburg’s airport, has finally opened to the public.
It’s on display at Miniatur Wunderland, in Hamburg, and features 40 aircraft that take off and land and 90 vehicles that trundle around the runways automatically.












The various vehicles and planes on the model version are able to move around thanks to an innovative ‘carsystem’, which manoeuvres the vehicles by computer.
The planes even take off thanks to miniature wires that carry them off the end of the runway.










The attention to detail is astounding. The planes park themselves and passenger walkways slowly move into place. 












The tow trucks even feature little flashing orange lights and the petrol tanks can be seen indicating which way they are about to turn. What's more, the airport lights up spectacularly to create an entrancing night scene.

















This video will blow you away (watch it in full screen!)








~Jeff


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

whoa....that is over the top. renewing my passport. who is up for a road trip? LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someday... I swear I'm going to make the trip out there. Funny, the airport made ya think of me TBI!! :tongue: Honestly, I remember the first time I watched videos of Miniature Wunderland, as that is what inspired me to do what I've been doing. The lighting they do on their Faller Road System cars and trucks make my stuff look like child's play. :lol: I mean, they got the clearance lights, functioning turn signals, brake lights... The vehicles are programmed to do everything, including driving themselves to charging stations when the battery gets low. Everything is steered via wire beneath the road. The whole set up is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Someday... I swear I'm going to make the trip out there. Funny, the airport made ya think of me TBI!! :tongue: Honestly, I remember the first time I watched videos of Miniature Wunderland, as that is what inspired me to do what I've been doing. The lighting they do on their Faller Road System cars and trucks make my stuff look like child's play. :lol: I mean, they got the clearance lights, functioning turn signals, brake lights... The vehicles are programmed to do everything, including driving themselves to charging stations when the battery gets low. Everything is steered via wire beneath the road. The whole set up is absolutely amazing!!


Been checking up on them for a few years...didnt know the airport was done...

Yeah.....it's like a kids dream layout....

There are Yuotube vids of in truck cameras that run the highways and stuff...pretty cool...

They need to add some slotcars...LOL....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Someday... I swear I'm going to make the trip out there. The whole set up is absolutely amazing!!


Joe... Do you like Gladiator movies?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well... Not really nuther, But thanks for reminding me that I'm not a fan of air travel... They make an progress on that bridge to Germany yet? I'd hate to have to wait until the next ice age to go there...:tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love how the planes take off and land. You really get lost in it watching on full screen.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffin' glue


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

i've been there two times. Too much for the eyes to see and too many impressions. Hundreds of enthusiasts were working for years and they
still enjoy to let it grow. Really really inspiring place!!!



Ebi


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Crap:thumbsup:

Wonder what the final tally is on something like that


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Boy, that puts RoadSide America to shame. It's in PA.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn! Six years, amazing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I still want to go to Germany and see this LIVE...Incredible! :woohoo:


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

bobhch said:


> I still want to go to Germany


Would be a pleasure to see you here! 
And i promise not to smoke as long as you are around!! :wave:

Auf Wiedersehen
Ebi


----------

